# Reichle & RJ45



## idigsk (25. April 2002)

Gibt es eine Kombination von Reichle und RJ45? Ich möchte in meinem Haus die 4 PCs vernetzwerken und will das die Kabel durch die Wände ziehen; dort wo die Telefonkabel durchgehen. Darum frage ich mich, ob es eine Kombination gibt, oder ob man die RJ45 Kabel einzeln durchziehen kann. 
Idigsk


----------



## bertrunken (26. April 2002)

*as far as i know*

musst du jedes kabel einzeln durch die wand ziehen.

so long
berti


----------

